# Eos newbie



## Alfredo (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey,
I am am looking for wheels for my girl's car. She has a 2011 Eos in CW. I saw a few 18X 8.5that were advertised to fit the GTI and Jetta, but had an offset of 35... will that work for the Eos? or will the wheels be too tucked and rub? Any ideas? Suggestions?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks, Joe


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

WELCOME!!!

The Eos has a 5x112 bolt pattern. You can get adapters so that pretty much any wheel will fit but they can be a pain. The EOS is built on the B6 frame (Passat) not the MK5/6 (Jetta and GTI). I could be wrong but I think the MK5 is a 5x110 pattern (not entirely sure). 

18x8.5 with a 35 offset should be perfect, that is what I have on my EOS now (see picture). My tires are 235/40/18 Turanza Serenity and they are so much better than the stock Pirelli's were. My girl came stock with 18" so it was not too much of a change. 

I would suggest when switching out the wheels to invest a few dollars and get the hubcentric rings, it will make the ride a bit better. The stock rims on the EOS are rather heavy so you will notice a difference in the ride if you dont add the rings. 

One last thing to consider is the TPMS when switching out the tires. I opted not to move them over to my new wheels and just had a friend VAGCOM the code off for me. I figured I have been driving 20 years and have always took great care of my cars and tires that I did not need to be annoyed with a silly little light and the expense of moving the sensors or having to buy new ones. I also have no intentions of ever selling my EOS I want to be 80 and driving a classic. 

Hopefully that covers your question.


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

Ohh one last thing...you should not have any rubbing issues unless you went up to 20"'s (please dont...VW are not donks..LOL). I have mine on H&R sport springs which brought her down about 1.75" and I could easily have 19" without rubbing. VW are meant to accomodate a wide stance as long and not too overdone.  Good luck and have fun. Your girlfriend is lucky to have a guy watching out for her.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

MKV and up wheels fit. Most Audi and Benz wheels fit as well.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

EOS is not on Passat Frame. EOS frame is shared with European Scirocco if I remember correctly..


----------



## vwboratt (Apr 29, 2008)

Im pretty sure it's based off the mkv. I just lowered my eos with a coilover kit made for a mkv jetta/golf. and the bolt pattern is 5x112.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

It's definitley PQ46 based, which is based of the Passat... However it borrows stuff from the Golf...


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR Wheels typically recommends 18/19x8.5 ET45 5x112 57.1 for a direct bolt on application for the EOS platform - this spec will not require any additional work or modification to fit. Going with the ET35 will be a bit more aggressive and may work, but it is dependent on tire size. For a safer and more conservative fit, I would recommend the higher offset.


If any VMR Wheels happen to catch your (or her) eyes, let me know!


----------



## Alfredo (Dec 24, 2008)

VMRWheels said:


> VMR Wheels typically recommends 18/19x8.5 ET45 5x112 57.1 for a direct bolt on application for the EOS platform - this spec will not require any additional work or modification to fit. Going with the ET35 will be a bit more aggressive and may work, but it is dependent on tire size. For a safer and more conservative fit, I would recommend the higher offset.
> 
> 
> If any VMR Wheels happen to catch your (or her) eyes, let me know!


Thanks for info.
I have my VMR's from my GTI, but they are too big for her.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Alfredo said:


> Thanks for info.
> I have my VMR's from my GTI, but they are too big for her.


Do you have 19" and she is wishing to go 18"? The width and offset should be the proper specs, I'd love to see them on the EOS!


----------



## Alfredo (Dec 24, 2008)

I will try to throw them on this weekend.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Alfredo said:


> I will try to throw them on this weekend.


Be sure to snap some pictures if you're able to get around to it! ic:


----------

